# India - Preserving Vernacular Architecture



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Bhor Rajwada - A 19th century feudal mansion at Bhor, Maharashtra*
https://picasaweb.google.com/parimaldave/BhorRajwadaVarandhaGhat#5503716605985993506


----------



## sathya_226 (Mar 26, 2006)

Brilliant ......


----------



## artoor (Oct 17, 2003)

I wish Indian modern architects got themselves more influenced by their
heritage as I could see on all these photos.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

artoor said:


> I wish Indian modern architects got themselves more influenced by their
> heritage as I could see on all these photos.


Indian architects are more interested in copying European architecture. That is what rich Indians want - to be European


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A 400 year old landowner's house in Dakshin Kannada, Karnataka*

http://www.panoramio.com/user/3898903




























This is a popular shooting location for Kannada language films:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Ancestral house of Kuvempu, a popular Kannada poet and writer. The house is preserved as a museum. It is located at Kuppali, Karnataka*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/20584544









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3169356957/sizes/z/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/ramusneha/3691115554/sizes/m/









https://picasaweb.google.com/IsmailMkShivamogga/KuppalliKuvempuHouse#5389099375960212674


















https://picasaweb.google.com/bangalore.trekkers/Sringeri#5500123355622569666


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Kanchi Kudil - the house of an agricultural family, now preserved as a museum. Located at Kanchipuram, Tamil Nadu*
https://picasaweb.google.com/mna.iyer/TiruvannamalaiEtcTrip#5314470888115225634


----------



## arzaranh (Apr 23, 2004)

Marathaman said:


> Indian architects are more interested in copying European architecture. That is what rich Indians want - to be European


:lol: Africans are exactly the same! the problem with them though is that the copies are usually horrible


----------



## shtoopid (Jun 15, 2010)

i actually like these kinds of buildings more than a lot of the "old" temples, and ultra modern homes


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

shtoopid said:


> i actually like these kinds of buildings more than a lot of the "old" temples, and ultra modern homes


Why is old in quotes?


----------



## rain21 (Mar 22, 2011)

it more looks like a very traditional building


----------



## shtoopid (Jun 15, 2010)

Marathaman said:


> Why is old in quotes?


a lot of them were built last 6 months ago


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Eh? Nvm. I don't want to argue.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Village headman's house at Turmari village, Karnataka*









http://karnatakatravel.blogspot.com/2011/03/sangolli-turmari-and-hunasikatti.html


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Sri Jagadguru Rambhapuri Shanteswara Mutta (a Hindu Monastery)
at Amminabavi, Karnataka*

http://karnatakatravel.blogspot.com/2011/05/amminabavi-one-well-many-temples.html

*Maratha-style stone entrance gate:*










*Surviving vernacular buildings with wooden columns:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Desai Vaade, Sirsangi, Karnataka

This is a small sized fortification with a preserved residence.*











http://karnatakatravel.blogspot.com/2010/10/sirsangi.html


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

A surviving Maratha-era _wada _(Mansion with courtyard) at Panhala, Maharashtra

Now it is being used as a school.

https://picasaweb.google.com/kambledinesh/Panhala#5495190681263626770


----------



## HolyMan (May 4, 2012)

*ancient*

Very nice pictures of our ancient amazing houses which are being sadly lost to modern ugly concrete structures. Anybody know if it is still possible to buy such houses?


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Interior of a traditional house in Kalangal village, Tamil Nadu
http://travel.bhushavali.com/search...00+05:30&max-results=5&start=24&by-date=false


----------



## helloABCD (Aug 3, 2012)

Goorgeous gorgeous woodwork. This brought me to tears almost. I am so happy places like this exist! Maybe more modern Indians would build houses this way if they could see them!


----------



## Yatta (Jul 20, 2011)

These are definitely very beautiful. I can't wait to see your next update, Marathaman!  Are there any of these heritage sites/museums from central India, do you know?

Edit: Oh no, I didn't realize this thread was so old, and there seems to be no way to delete a post.... Sorry


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Traditional houses in Konerirajapuram, Tamil Nadu
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157626376994653/with/5621326282/


----------

